# So, I was escorted out of Walmart



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

The local store had been pretty good up until back to school. They had taken the fish off of the cold metal and onto some pads, out of cold air flow and only had a few at a time. Once back to school hit they ordered about fifty to sell. In the ten years I've never seen so many bettas there. With four children, I end up at the store a lot during the week. I always make a point to go check out the fish. Over the weeks I've noticed the same fish from the same order there, slowly withering away. I stack up all of the poor dead ones. I've even snuck a few notes and betta care information taped in front of their shelf. When i went yesterday I literally cried. All but 4 had finally passed. All of them so skinny they were about the width of a pencil. One was near death so I put him in my cart to take home ( The only free tank I had was a 1.5g I use when i clean my males tanks) I promptly begun changing the other's water and opened a package of betta pellets and begun to feed these poor guys. (and the fiddlers that's shelved with them) I was caught by an employee who called customer service. I was told I had to pay for the pellets (which i had every intention of doing) and I'd be accountable for the fish if they expire. I scooped the other three bettas into my cart paid for everything and was escorted out. I ended up buying seventyish bucks worth of critter keepers, heaters and plants. Worth it! So many people had seen what happened and they praised me. 

So, ontop of 3 males and 5 females I already have, not to mention all the fry coming of age....I have four more males. Minion, Paxel, Goober and Hans. SO MANY FISH!


----------



## grammymary (Aug 7, 2013)

Good for you! God bless you.  That's an awesome thing you did!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh man, I can't believe you got escorted out, lol! I mean, it's not funny at all, but it's like some sort of unintentional but awesome betta protest.  

I'm so glad you saved them, poor little guys!


----------



## New Betta Lovers (Jul 30, 2013)

Bootsie, you rock!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I would not let that store get away with that at all you need to call the store manager and chew him out about their fish care then ask for the number to his boss and tell him how you were treated and what the condition the fish were in, and always when done talking with a person get their bosses number, and tell them point blank I called you this time so you could try to fix the problem next time I am calling the number you just gave me, one thing I have come to understand is all walmart managers live in terror of losing their jobs, it can happen in a drop of a hat, they do not like when anyone goes to the next level and next and next, because eventually you will talk to someone who is going to be so angry that they even have to listen to you and why this problem has not already been solved that heads will roll....


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

You are awesome, good for you! I hope your new boys recover quickly. I'm sure they will with an awesome parent like you


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bootsie said:


> I ended up buying seventyish bucks worth of critter keepers, heaters and plants


I would have bought the fish but everything else I would have bought at a different store. Why give that walmart the satisfaction of selling you $70 worth of stuff when you just berated them for the treatment of their fish?


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I would have bought the fish but everything else I would have bought at a different store. Why give that walmart the satisfaction of selling you $70 worth of stuff when you just berated them for the treatment of their fish?


 I did


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the thumbs up, guys. I'll always do the right thing over the "proper". I had my 10 year old with me and he was very angry with the care of these poor fish. He was there helping me with the water changes and though I scolded him after, he was telling the employees off. "How can you sleep at night knowing you're torturing animals. Just because fish aren't lap pets or pettable they still have thoughts and feelings.

Three of the boys are doing well. The first one I picked up (Minion) is sitting on a leaf, just kind of being there. No expression in his face, just partially on his side, existing. if he passes at least he'll be warm and comfortable. 

I did get the managers number.I left a message and am expecting a return call today


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You have raised a fine 10 year old.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

xShainax said:


> You have raised a fine 10 year old.


 I second that !


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

LurkerMom said:


> I second that !


I third that!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If that was my son I would "scold" him then when we get to the car, praise him


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

He (my son, Ethan) read this and he is grinning so big right now  he says "Thanks, I'd do it again too".

Update: I get home and Minion is up and about, still very lethargic but i was able to get him to eat something. It looks like he'll make it after all


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

That's GREAT news! Congrats!


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

You did the right thing. Good for you. I hope all of the boys you rescued will pull through, and I hope that you get some sort of meaningful response from the manager. 

I know another member on here recently posted about the treatment of bettas at her Wal Mart, and when she called the store, the manager gave her an attitude and hung up on her. 

I say, when that happens, call corporate. If your store managers don't even care about living creatures in their care, nor the valid complaints of customers, then what *do* they care about?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Bootsie said:


> Thanks for all the thumbs up, guys. I'll always do the right thing over the "proper". I had my 10 year old with me and he was very angry with the care of these poor fish. He was there helping me with the water changes and though I scolded him after, he was telling the employees off. "How can you sleep at night knowing you're torturing animals. Just because fish aren't lap pets or pettable they still have thoughts and feelings.
> 
> Three of the boys are doing well. The first one I picked up (Minion) is sitting on a leaf, just kind of being there. No expression in his face, just partially on his side, existing. if he passes at least he'll be warm and comfortable.
> 
> I did get the managers number.I left a message and am expecting a return call today


I'm not ten but I sure know I would've been too scared to say that, lol. He's awesome


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bootsie said:


> Thanks for all the thumbs up, guys. I'll always do the right thing over the "proper". I had my 10 year old with me and he was very angry with the care of these poor fish. He was there helping me with the water changes and though I scolded him after, he was telling the employees off. "How can you sleep at night knowing you're torturing animals. Just because fish aren't lap pets or pettable they still have thoughts and feelings.
> 
> Three of the boys are doing well. The first one I picked up (Minion) is sitting on a leaf, just kind of being there. No expression in his face, just partially on his side, existing. if he passes at least he'll be warm and comfortable.
> 
> I did get the managers number.I left a message and am expecting a return call today


Your son is awesome and I'm glad you saved them. When you get a chance we'd love to see pics :-D also any chance we could get the address and info for that store to call/email and complain?


----------



## Bizzycakes (Mar 28, 2013)

I applaud you and your son!! More people should have such large... well you know ;P


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

That's an amazing thing you did! Honestly, I can't believe that Walmarts even carry bettas- it's ridiculous!


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Keep us updated, Im curious about the return call you will get.


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

So,t he store manager apologized for the workers actions. He did back them up and explained I was asked to leave because I opened items before paying for them and he said it was just like I had opened chips and began eating them. He recognized I was a regular customer and would like for me to continue to be. 

I explained to him why I did it and he agrees there needs to be a change. He is calling his higher ups to see what he can do. So, we will see what happens.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Bootsie said:


> So,t he store manager apologized for the workers actions. He did back them up and explained I was asked to leave because I opened items before paying for them and he said it was just like I had opened chips and began eating them. He recognized I was a regular customer and would like for me to continue to be.
> 
> I explained to him why I did it and he agrees there needs to be a change. He is calling his higher ups to see what he can do. So, we will see what happens.


Lol, he is "calling his higher ups" I highly doubt he will even bother. Probably just told you what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm in a small town where everyone knows each other and where ones word is their worth. I believe him, or at least give him the benefit of the doubt until I'm proven otherwise.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Bootsie said:


> I'm in a small town where everyone knows each other and where ones word is their worth. I believe him, or at least give him the benefit of the doubt until I'm proven otherwise.


Fair enough, I just assumed if it's anything like my Walmart that's how it would be. Must be nice to live in a town like that. I envy you.


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

Skuldane said:


> Must be nice to live in a town like that. I envy you.



It's quiet but there's NOTHING TO DO! Blegh!


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

Nope, I grew up in a tiny town in Iowa, too. I HATED the fact that everyone knew everybody. No privacy. It was awful. I love living in a big city now.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I've only called and emailed the corporate of Wal-Mart for our fish section once. ALL the freshwater tanks were infested with Ick so badly that you could barely tell the color of the fish they were so spotted and white. I was so upset, there were dead fish laying everywhere, it was horrible. Not only that but they were SELLING these animals that were sick and contagious. I got several phone calls and the assurance it would be taken care of, checked a week later and most of the fish looked better, they actually treated them and cleaned all the tanks. Actually paid someone over time to come in on their day off to do it fast, which Wal-Mart NEVER does, it was that bad.

I won't open a new container but I will rummage in the cabinets and find food and do water changes for the bettas and hide the dead ones so kids don't see them in the sink, but always have a Wal-Mart employee standing there while I do it.


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

Torla said:


> Nope, I grew up in a tiny town in Iowa, too. I HATED the fact that everyone knew everybody. No privacy. It was awful. I love living in a big city now.


 haha, what a nice turn. I was raised in San Diego (Terrisanta, Navy housing and Mission Beach)


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

So New update. Sadly, Paxel didn't make it, he just refused to eat. At least he passed warm and comfortable.

On the good note, the rest of the three are thriving. I can finally tell what kind they are now that they've unclamped their fins. Minion is the regular royal blue VT but I'm surprised to find that Hans Solo is a butterfly DT and Goober (now named Luke) Is a RT! I can't really tell their colors yet. I'll wait a week or two to take pictures for you guys and maybe their colors will pop.


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

I posted pictures. I thought you all deserved it  I'm still waiting for Luke and Hans' colors to pop, they're mostly grey. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3038266#post3038266


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

peachii said:


> I've only called and emailed the corporate of Wal-Mart for our fish section once. ALL the freshwater tanks were infested with Ick so badly that you could barely tell the color of the fish they were so spotted and white. I was so upset, there were dead fish laying everywhere, it was horrible. Not only that but they were SELLING these animals that were sick and contagious. I got several phone calls and the assurance it would be taken care of, checked a week later and most of the fish looked better, they actually treated them and cleaned all the tanks. Actually paid someone over time to come in on their day off to do it fast, which Wal-Mart NEVER does, it was that bad.
> 
> I won't open a new container but I will rummage in the cabinets and find food and do water changes for the bettas and hide the dead ones so kids don't see them in the sink, but always have a Wal-Mart employee standing there while I do it.


I love you! Haha


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

You did the right thing! And I applaud you for teaching your son about proper pet care and encouraging compassion for bettas, something Walmart and many other stores clearly lack.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

And...I'm crying. Great story, thanks for sharing and taking those guys home. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

In my area, all walmarts stopped selling fish, I would like to see that happen in every walmart. They are not a petstore! they have no business selling anything live! And you should be very proud of your son for being so confident and standing up for what is right!


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

I used to work at walmart when they had fish. They don't carry fish anymore, but anyway If you really want to get something done don't talk to the store manager talk to the district manager. usually most walmarts have the name of the store manager as well as the district manager on a sign on a wall, usually at the entrance of the store or near the customer service desk or in or near the bathrooms, or in the back where they have layaway. The store managrs answer to the district managers, so if you tell him/her what happened you will definatly help the fish, and maybe even get your money back. good luck, and let us know what happens.


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

:yourock:What a great thing you did!


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

Jennifer Vazquez said:


> I used to work at walmart when they had fish. They don't carry fish anymore, but anyway If you really want to get something done don't talk to the store manager talk to the district manager. usually most walmarts have the name of the store manager as well as the district manager on a sign on a wall, usually at the entrance of the store or near the customer service desk or in or near the bathrooms, or in the back where they have layaway. The store managrs answer to the district managers, so if you tell him/her what happened you will definatly help the fish, and maybe even get your money back. good luck, and let us know what happens.


I wholeheartedly agree with this. I have worked retail on and off since I was 16, at four different stores, and let me tell you, district managers do NOT want to hear bad things about their stores, because that in turn falls on their shoulders. I cannot speak for the particular district manager in question, but I have a feeling he or she will take your complaints at least somewhat seriously. DMs also do visits to their stores, so if you arm them with a very valid complaint like this, someone is probably going to get in trouble at that WalMart (as they should) for allowing the bettas to get into such horrid condition.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bootsie said:


> So,t he store manager apologized for the workers actions. He did back them up and explained I was asked to leave because I opened items before paying for them and he said it was just like I had opened chips and began eating them.


That is such BS. I have done it myself with no problem and people give their kids snacks off the shelf all the time and pay on their way out. :evil:


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Our Walmart recently stopped having fish so.... yay for my area.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so glad that the Walmarts in Canada don't have fish any more!


----------



## grammymary (Aug 7, 2013)

We have two WalMarts in Simi Vally and they don't have fish either. Maybe they're getting the message. Let's hope so!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Our Walmart still has fish. I decided to randomly check the bettas while I was there earlier in the week. They had a lot more than usual.  Though they were surprisingly all clean. I'm going to do a check whenever im in walmart now to make sure. 

Where in the store can I find the manager/district manager info? I dont see it online. Do I actually have to ask someone for it? I have found in my time in retail, that things get cleaned quickly when warned of a visit but go right back to the way they were afterwards. So i'd rather just call a manager. If its not already being done, they obviously dont care.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

The two walmarts closest to me have the district and store manager info on a wall in the womans bathroom. It used to be in the entrance where the carts are.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok I will check there. thanks. 

Im pretty even tempered, but this is a no tolerance for me. I wouldnt even want to deal with a salesperson giving me an attitude over it(very rarely do I come across someone who is happy to help you in our walmart).


----------

